# My Betta Doesn't Love Me!



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Yuppers. I have two bettas, and my new boy, Monet really could care less about me. My older boy, Smaug gets super happy to see me and definitely recognizes me (he doesn't do his happy dance for other people). In the past I have always had bettas that at least acknowledged my existence. He certainly acknowledges Smaug though, and is quick to go flare at him if he sees Smaug acting happy to see me. Smaug completely ignores Monet when I am there, just like Monet ignores me.

I know that they all have unique personalities, but it kind of feels weird to be ignored by a fish. Maybe he knows I only picked him for his coloring and is a snob because of it. :roll:


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

Mabye ur not caring 4 him right!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe he doesnt know how nice some humans can be


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

If he is new, who knows how he has been treated. Give him some tlc and I am sure he will come around.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah all he knows about humans: They stick him in a cup, occasionally pick him up and shake him around, never change his water and over feed him. Plus he's new so once he see's how good you take care of him he'll love you for all of his days!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wartooth did that to me. I think the fish hated me honestly. He loves me now. It took him MONTHS to actually come around. He even nipped my finger once.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Akira wasn't too fond of me either for his first few days but he came around after realizing food was only coming his way if I walked up.


----------

